# Goats killing snakes?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

A few days ago I was out working in front of the barn, and my kids saw a snake next to the backside of the barn on the rocks. I looked at it, just a little garter snake. Looked alive, but didn't move. Later my kids said it still hadn't moved.

It was dead.

A few minutes ago my daughter came in and said there is another dead snake I think in one of the goats paths through the grass.

What in the world? Could the goats be stepping on them and killing them? 

We don't have any poison or anything set out for mice, so I don't think that is an issue.
What else could be happening to them?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I saw a chicken kill a little garter snake once. I think the goats would just ignore it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Certainly the goats could be killing them. All they would have to do is step on them if they are smaller. It may not be intentional.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My herd queen, Eunice, will snort when she she's anything that looks remotely like a snake. She stays away from it though. But the other night I killed a kingsnake (it had killed two innocent chicks  ) and while it was still moving, she and the other goats walked up and sniffed at it - like they knew it was dead. I can't imagine them killing a large snake, but I wouldn't put it past them to kill a small one. Poor little garter snakes.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks. I find this very bizarre that 2 snakes are dead. I will have my daughter show me the 2nd one tomorrow morning. They had a goat show today so I wasn't able to get out there.
I'm guessing they must have been stepped on.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Did you find bite marks on the snakes or did it look like they had been stomped on? My cats kill small to medium sized snakes when ever they dare to slither into the barns and can't get away. Do you have any cats or have you seen ferials around? You might have a cat looking to earn her keep! My cats don't eat them, they just kill them.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have never seen it but was always told some goats intentionally kill snakes. Could of been a tall tale. I don't know! Lol


----------

